# A Totally Normal Forum Comp for 3x3 sub x



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 14, 2019)

honestly you can go for any sub idc but idk if ill have to update scrambles myself or if people offer to do that but right now here is the scrambles
(this post was made on 3/14/2019)

(Will add my results very soon)

*Round 1*
L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' B' F R D2 L' U' R2 B D2 B2 
B2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' F2 L' F' L U2 F 
L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 B D2 F' D R' B2 U2 R F R D U' 
D' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B' U' R F' D' B L2 D2 U R 
D2 U2 R2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R2 L' F' R D2 F R B2 D R 

*Round 2*
U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F D2 B2 U F L D L2 D2 L B2 D' 
B2 D B R2 U' D L D' B2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 
R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B R' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' 
R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U' L' F U B' D U F2 L' 
R' B U L D R2 F D2 B2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 

*Round 3*
F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D2 U2 L F2 L2 U' F' R2 D R' F L' F' U' L2 
F' D L' F' L' F2 U' F U' R' D2 L F2 L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L 
R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L R D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' L2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 F U' 
R' B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D U F2 U' R2 F' L B' D' B' D2 F U' 
F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 L' F R' U R2 B D L' B2 L' R


----------



## Billabob (Mar 14, 2019)

Are we supposed to do all the rounds in one go? Race to sub-16:


Spoiler: Times



Round 1: 15.76
(17.26)
(14.10), should have been better with that easy xcross
15.28
16.20
15.80

Round 2: 17.79
18.68
16.53
(14.99)
(19.83)
18.17

Round 3: 17.69
(20.44), wow that was awful
17.76
16.55
(14.37)
18.75


Currently averaging around 16.5. Going to London Open in a couple of months so hopefully I'll be sub-16 by then.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 14, 2019)

round 1, road to sub 12
14.87
12.99
13.27
13.49
7.25 (WTF)

11.80
12.67
10.89
14.66
15.16

17.01 (ew wtf bad)
13.76
13.14
7.76 (UHM HUH)
13.48


----------

